# NLS (Nice Looking Shooter) OTT, TTF, PFS



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

These templates are based on the creative imagination of Booral121 here on the forum. When I saw the frames that John built and shared with us here on the forum, I knew that these would be awesome shooters and a solid design that we all would want to be a part of the Slingshot Forum template resources. John was more than happy to share these designs and anxious to see more builds from these templates.

All credit goes to Booral121 for these templates. I only transposed his work into the line diagrams for the template and ensured the dimensions are to John's specifications.

The templates are drawn on USA 8.5" x 11" paper and ensure that printing is set to "Full Size" with no scaling.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow! What a great group of forks!


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Can’t seem to down load fella just goes blank page


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Can’t seem to down load fella just goes blank page


I tried the first yin & it downloaded fine!


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Yep mine too


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very cool Monroe, tks for taking the time to do this for us and huge thanks to John [mention]Booral121 [/mention] for so freely sharing his designs 

All downloaded fine for me using iPhone and Tapatalk, then emailed them to myself so I could print them. 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

I think I'm going to try to be the first one to make it 😉😉


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Portboy said:


> Can’t seem to down load fella just goes blank page


Jason, I have checked with my iPhone and it downloaded just fine. Are you by chance connecting with the Tapatalk App? I have heard multiple times from others that the Tapatalk app doesn't play well with downloading pdf files. Maybe try logging into the forum directly. Also, could be an issue with your iPad?


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Beautiful work and great designs. I have a small piece of red oak. One of these might be my next project if the templates are on the forum. Thanks to both Booral 121 and John for uploading them.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

David D said:


> Beautiful work and great designs. I have a small piece of red oak. One of these might be my next project if the templates are on the forum. Thanks to both Booral 121 and John for uploading them.


Hi bud 👊🎯 they are the 3 pdf files at the top of this topic 👌 and booral is my nickname John is my actual name 🎯👊👌👍


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks. Good to know. It seemed like there was two different peopl, Booral and John. I printed the OTT template and I think I will start one soon. I will post it when completed. I work slowly so it may be awhile.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

David D said:


> Thanks. Good to know. It seemed like there was two different peopl, Booral and John. I printed the OTT template and I think I will start one soon. I will post it when completed. I work slowly so it may be awhile.


Cool 👊 🎯 tag me please pal 👍 I would like to see how you do 👊👌🎯👍 I done this one tonight for a new friend 🎯👌👍👊


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> I free hand with a dremel 👍🎯





Booral121 said:


> Cool 👊 🎯 tag me please pal 👍 I would like to see how you do 👊👌🎯👍 I done this one tonight for a new friend 🎯👌👍👊







  








IMG_20211119_204742.jpg




__
SLINGIN' SHOTS


__
Nov 19, 2021












  








IMG_20211119_204745.jpg




__
SLINGIN' SHOTS


__
Nov 19, 2021







Booral seems I'm first 😜😉


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Still have some filing and finishing to do tomorrow 😉😉


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

SLINGIN' SHOTS said:


> Still have some filing and finishing to do tomorrow 😉😉


Here is a picture of my template with the lines on for the shamfers and contours


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks Monroe et al. , been looking for some inspiration


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

mods: can be removed


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

uploaded ok for me-computer-will give the PFS a shot,when i get caught up on some other projects,Thanks Monroe and John for the templates and designs


----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

I will remove this Tamplet and put it in another topic, since the coreframe belongs to Booral


----------

